# New Shed Time



## Proto (1 Dec 2020)

Need a decent garden shed, ( £100 🙀) mainly to clear all the junk from the garage so I can make it into a bike haven. 

So, help me out, please. I’m thinking 8’ x 10’, windows on one side, door in one 8’ end.

Questions: Do I go for pent or pitched roof? Single width or double door? 

Anything else to consider?


----------



## Dan77 (1 Dec 2020)

A decent 8 x 10 garden shed for £100? If you find one then let me know because I'll have one too. £500 would be cheap.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> Anything else to consider?


For me the main (related) considerations are...

A cheapo wooden shed isn't going to offer much security for your bike(s).
Insurance probably won't pay up for (a) bike(s) stolen from a cheapo wooden shed!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2020)

£100 can't be right! My recent 12x6 purchase was 10x that


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2020)

My 7 x 5 was around £1,000 if I remember correctly. Good luck getting something for £100 unless you can find one that someone wants rid of it and you will have to dismantle and remove it yourself.


----------



## flake99please (2 Dec 2020)

It would cost more than £100 in materials if you were to build your own. Good luck finding one at that price.


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2020)

My 16 x 8ft cost me about £800 in materials 12 years ago, it is quite sturdy. Look for second hand but make sure the person selling it too you is the owner.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> For me the main (related) considerations are...
> 
> A cheapo wooden shed isn't going to offer much security for your bike(s).
> Insurance probably won't pay up for (a) bike(s) stolen from a cheapo wooden shed!


I read it as the OP wants to clear junk from his garage in to the shed to create space for his bikes! Entirely reasonable approach to life. 😂

Either way he won't get a shed for £100. I think I paid £6-700 for mine.

@Mo1959's suggestion is the best option. I'm the fourth owner of my greenhouse. Each time it's been carefully dismantled and rebuilt by the new owner - recycling at its best.👍


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Dec 2020)

Unless your original post is a typo then you’ll need to save up a bit!
10’ x 8’ at Screwfix £639;
https://www.screwfix.com/p/forest-8-x-10-nominal-apex-overlap-timber-shed/655jr


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I read it as the OP wants to clear junk from his garage in to the shed to create space for his bikes!


Oh, I think that you are right! 

Never mind - the advice might be relevant to someone else.


----------



## Proto (2 Dec 2020)

Ooooops, sorry, £1000 plus something to erect it.

Will be coming from here: http://halstocksheds.co.uk/sheds/

Spec looks good, frame made from 3”x2”, most of the cheaper stuff is 2”x1.5”. They‘ll build to any spec/design, within reason, but I‘m unsure whether to go pent (flat) roof or pitched. Single door or double in one end? Landscaper man came round last night to quote for levelling a bit of the garden to put it on.

To clarify, shed will be for garden tools, old solidified tins of paint, general ‘stuff‘, and possibly a couple of pub bikes. Decent bikes will stay in the garage, best bikes will live in the house! Security not really an issue - we‘re at the end of a 350m very steep single track lane, surrounded by trees and no immediate neighbours.


----------



## flake99please (2 Dec 2020)

I would choose a pent shed myself. Windows are nothing more than an alternative entry point for thieves, so I wouldn’t bother with them personally.


----------



## Salar (2 Dec 2020)

Pent, with a single door at the end.


----------



## Dan77 (2 Dec 2020)

I would always go for an apex roof at that sort of size. Less water running over one piece of felt and better run off. Plus you get some extra height and if you put a timber or some wire across at each rafter you can even store some longer items in the roof void. Got my ladders and a kids bike up in the void in our little shed.

A single door is likely to be more secure...or at least easier to make more secure. Double doors easier to pry open.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2020)

You could always insulate and then ply line it if wanted.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2020)

you're gonna need a bigger shed. sorry, couldn't resist. but seriously congrats, I would love to move from our condo, to a house with a yard & a shed! maybe 2 sheds, 1 for the lawn stuff & 1 just for the bikes!


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2020)

My 8x 6 pent roof came from Tiger sheds in West Yorkshire very pleased . They deliver country wide , I'm in Hertfordshire the shed was cheaper and higher spec than one from a local shed and fencing company.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> My 16 x 8ft cost me about £800 in materials 12 years ago, it is quite sturdy. Look for second hand but *make sure the person selling it too you is the owner.*



That had me chortling


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2020)

Aye, don't go cheap. I bought my 5m x 2m shed 1 month before I started work for a nails company supplying shedbuilders  £800 

1) Pent for all the reasons given plus simpler construction leads to less possible points of failure.
2) If just for storage, don't have windows but if you do, make sure they're properly installed (not a sheet of glass with a single bead of glue running mostly along the bottom)






3) Check the framing. Mine is 2X2" rough sawn white softwood. 






4) Roof - should be boards, not planks. Planks shrink and stretch the felt. I currently have a tarpaulin roof 






5) nails - ask about the galvanisation. Triple Life or Hot Dipped is good, Stainless is best. Bright nails or barely galvanised will leave streaks


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Dec 2020)

By the way, shed companies have had an incredibly good year. The better ones have full order books until the spring.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> By the way, shed companies have had an incredibly good year. The better ones have full order books until the spring.


ppl staying home doing more home projects. I can just hear some ppl say to themselves: "I have to stay home? I'm getting the shed I always wanted"


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> By the way, shed companies have had an incredibly good year. The better ones have full order books until the spring.


Yep. The one I got mine from can't supply till well into next year now. Talking of roofs, I got them to put the box steel profile sheeting on the roof to save the eventual refelting that's often required.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> ppl staying home doing more home projects. I can just hear some ppl say to themselves: "I have to stay home? I'm getting the shed I always wanted"


Anecdotally, that's what I'm hearing. Money that would have been spent on holidays is going on sheds, fences, gardens etc.


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Aye, don't go cheap. I bought my 5m x 2m shed 1 month before I started work for a nails company supplying shedbuilders  £800
> 
> 1) Pent for all the reasons given plus simpler construction leads to less possible points of failure.
> 2) If just for storage, don't have windows but if you do, make sure they're properly installed (not a sheet of glass with a single bead of glue running mostly along the bottom)
> ...


looks like those roof beams are bowing a bit under the pressure.......the roof beams on mine are 2x6 and can take my weight easy walking over the top when re-felting last summer


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2020)

People are working in sheds at home - like me.


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> People are working in sheds at home - like me.


i'll stick to spare bedroom office - way too cold to be out working in the shed


----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Anecdotally, that's what I'm hearing. Money that would have been spent on holidays is going on sheds, fences, gardens etc.


I have a 2nd job, part-time, at a big box home improvement store. I took several months off to reduce my exposure, but went back after about 5 months. minimal hours, but it's nice to see friends again. a little cash doesn't hurt either. but what I found out was that the store "made plan" while I was away, meaning sales were where they should be for that stretch. there was no reduction in sales. this wold jive with your comments above, I think


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> i'll stick to spare bedroom office - way too cold to be out working in the shed



Toasty in my shedoffice !


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Toasty in my shedoffice !


Yeh mine is all thermalised and heated, but I would get wet and cold on the 30 second walk down to it lol......but I may use it in spring/summer as it has internet, computer, tv etc etc down there


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> but I would get wet and cold on the 30 second walk down to it lol......



Call yourself a cyclist.....


----------



## jowwy (11 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Call yourself a cyclist.....


But it would be work, not cycling.........especially when I got a warm dry bedroom office for winter lol


----------



## davidphilips (11 Dec 2020)

Make sure to buy a (new or used) shed with a strong frame last thing you want is it to come apart in a storm. know any time i have had a shed i have braced the frame with extra wood. Also consider insulating and lining it,
only other thing i would do would be keep a look out for a used pvc door and window on gumtree etc.


----------



## Proto (12 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> By the way, shed companies have had an incredibly good year. The better ones have full order books until the spring.



Early November I visited Beaminster Sheds. Great sheds, nice people. Their earliest delivery was middle of March.


----------



## Beebo (13 Dec 2020)

I’ve used these guys a few times. 
They make and design their own products and it’s good quality. From high end stuff to basic sheds. 

https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9b_tsO7K7QIVye7tCh3-AAp0EAAYASAAEgJwWvD_BwE


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Dec 2020)

As you'd imagine, I work with a lot of shed companies - from the industrial scale ones using automated manufacturing processes to guys working out of vans. For quality, the best I've seen is Hendersons in Acombe near Newcastle. http://www.hendersonfencing.co.uk/sheds.html 

His attention to detail is extraordinary and the finish - inside and out - is exemplary. If I were buying a shed, I'd buy one from him.


----------

